# Pond Help



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey! I haven't been around the forum for a while. I've been busy with other hobbies and a job, etc. I am actually asking a question for my grandparents. They are selling their 7 acre farm and buying a house with only 2.6 acres. The house they are buying HAS A POND!! Its very neat looking though it needs some work. Its got a shallow elevated part that falls into a 5' X 3' or so pond. The pond has a few under water plants and several orange fish and white fish. Our guess is they are gold fish and not koi, but its just a guess. They are only 3"-4" in size. The people who owned the house moved out in may so I don't know of anyone taking care of the fish since then. They seem to be doing fine. This is in Pennsylvania...I thought I should add that so you would know approximate temperature of the air and water and what kind of ponds people have. It is right behind the house behind a screened in porch. My question is what do they need to know. I'm hoping these aren't too high maitenece fish for them. I'd be willing to give them a hand and show them what they need to know, but I don't want to have to do everything. They are in their 70's and doing fairly well so I think its something they could handle. 

Here is a picture of the pond:









If you need more pictures I will be able to get them eventually, but they haven't official bought the house(though they will for sure) and I can't get over there all the time. 

I hope someone can help us. It would be great to keep the pond going and keep the fish. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

btt, any help?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The fish can mainly take care of theirselves. You may want to feed them a bit every few days but being outside there is more than you think in the way of food for them. Algae, Bugs, Worms, Etc... 

The only thing is do you know how deep the pond is? It could get cold there in the winter and they may have to be moved indoors.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you very much. That is very good to hear. Its pretty green in the pond...is there any cleaning needed even if just yearly? I'm guessing its no deeper than 3' and probably shallower(I can check for sure eventually but not yet)...do you know about what depth would be too shallow to leave outside? It does have a waterfall so as long as that is ok to keep on in the winter that should keep it from freezing completely. Thanks again for your help...any more info would to answer my new questions would be great.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a link that walks you through the seasons and maintenance needed to be performed at that time.
http://www.waterzoo.co.uk/pond/Pond%20maintenance.htm


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

It should be at least 3 ft for goldfish to survive the winter.. and i think at least 4 ft for koi.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Lucy.


----------

